# Bluetooth File Transfers Quit Working.

## Featherfoot

I use my Bluetooth to transfer files from my cell phone. It worked fine until the latest update of bluez and udev and I'd like to get it working again.

I'm running net-wireless/bluez-5.15,  sys-fs/udev-208, and net-wireless/bluedevil-2.0_rc1 for KDE.

The pairing done from KDE seems to be accomplished correctly. When I try to transfer the file(s) it silently fails on the Gentoo side. I do not even get a confirmation message that a transfer is being attempted. The phone gives a message of "File Not Sent".

dmesg doesn't give any error messages.

I'd appreciate your advice on how to troubleshoot the problem.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

You're not the only one experiencing this. I'm using KDE and have exactly the same problem. Since KDE changed from using Bluez-4 to Bluez-5, Bluetooth stopped working on my main laptop. Bluez-5 does things very differently to Bluez-4, and I think Bluez-5 or BlueDevil for Bluez-5 are not fully functional yet.

----------

## Featherfoot

If I interpret package.keywords right, that's the default system and it doesn't work. I'll have to figure out how to revert to one that does.

----------

## morpheus2051

I got the same problem. I did not find anything useful to get rid of it. 

I think it is a permission problem. Here are my logs: 

```
bluetoothd[6806]: Sap driver initialization failed.

bluetoothd[6806]: sap-server: Operation not permitted

```

```
/usr/libexec/bluetooth/obexd -n 

obexd[6881]: OBEX daemon 5.15

obexd[6881]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[6881]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0x0)

obexd[6881]: PUT(0x2), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[6881]: PUT(0x2), FORBIDDEN(0x43)

obexd[6881]: DISCONNECT(0x1), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[6881]: DISCONNECT(0x1), SUCCESS(0x20)

obexd[6881]: disconnected: Transport got disconnected

```

----------

## Logicien

Bluez-5 is dépendant of Dbus. By default, Dbus is only allowing non root users who are in the lp and plugdevs group to use Bluetooth. So, if not, put your user in one of those groups and restart your session.

It is more simple to make files transferts in commands lines using for example obexftp and ussp-push. It generally work. I install everything related to obex and gvfs. bluetoothctl work well to connect.

----------

## morpheus2051

My user is in both groups, plugdev and lp.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

My user is also in both those groups. The bottom line is that Bluez-5 and BlueDevil for Bluez-5 are not working properly yet. Bluez-4 and BlueDevil for Bluez-4 worked fine in KDE. It was very convenient and fast to use the KDE GUI to transfer files from Android phones to my laptop via Bluetooth until Bluez-5 broke things.

----------

## morpheus2051

I downgraded to bluez-4.101-r8 and bluedevil-1.3.2, paired my phone again and now I can transfer files again.

----------

## Vrenn

Ill put this bug-links as they fit here I believe:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506920

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332087

----------

